# Survivor Paphiopedilum delenatii in Bud!



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2017)

This plant came from a small compot three years ago.
It grew the best among the bunch and bloomed with a nice flower last year.

It was hit by brown spotting disease, which killed my other delenatii around the same time.
I applied dragon's blood and the disease came to a halt. The other one also received DB treatment but I think it was either more aggressive disease or the treatment came too late. 

Anyway, this plant grew on fine since then and now I am happy to spot the fuzzy little bud on it. 

I hope this one lives long with me.


----------



## ksriramkumar (Jan 7, 2017)

Looking good. Keeping fingers crossed.


----------



## Wendy (Jan 7, 2017)

Nice save! Looking forward to seeing the flower.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 8, 2017)

Good luck.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 8, 2017)

Fingers crossed!


----------

